# Have you been living it up?



## Hooked (15/4/21)

*Give yourself one point for each thing which you have done. Mentioning what you've done is optional *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/4/21)

9 points - and I ain't saying which!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RynoP (15/4/21)

14 I am a good boy I swear lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/21)

16 but I have been around a long time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (15/4/21)

Left side 6
Right side 5
And I have been halfway around the block lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (15/4/21)

18. Eish. No comment.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/21)

13

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/4/21)

7 from the left side list and 7 from the right side list. I’ve always been having a balanced lifestyle

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (16/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> 16 but I have been around a long time!



Excuses, excuses ... !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (16/4/21)

M.Adhir said:


> 18. Eish. No comment.



You sure have been living it up!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/4/21)

15.... damn, too close to the end of the (kick the) bucket list....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (16/4/21)

M.Adhir said:


> 18. Eish. No comment.


You have been twice around the block think you over shot it by a block. Lol still time for the last 2 though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## supermoto (16/4/21)

Also 18.
Not telling which though

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (16/4/21)

17

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/21)

12 here...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (16/4/21)

14 and proud of it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)

16 - does more than one 1 night stand give you extra points ?
Funnily I never skipped school - think that's [mostly] everybody's #1

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

16 ..... I am afraid of heights. Does knife and bullet wounds count as piercings ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> 16 but I have been around a long time!



I got 16 too...no comment

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (16/4/21)

12

I definitely smoked

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/21)

Thank goodness the questions are kind of PG rated, or I would have scored 25 out of 20....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (18/4/21)

15 that I can remember. 16 if you add unintentional piercings.

Have noticed some items missing on the list as well...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/4/21)

16

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B (19/4/21)

I've got... 7... 

No wonder my wife says I am boring

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

